# Food Safety News Fri 9/27/2019



## daveomak.fs (Sep 27, 2019)

Food Safety News
Fri 9/27/2019 4:02 AM
Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser.








* Defendants never mentioned the value of USDA PRIME when they went on Reality TV*
By Dan Flynn on Sep 27, 2019 12:05 am Howard Mora, 67, of Westbury, NY, and Alan Buxbaum, 65, of Monroe, NJ, were arrested and arraigned Tuesday on federal felony charges stemming from a 3-year scheme to sell beef misbranded as “Prime.” At the time, they were being featured on reality TV. For fans of such reality shows, Mora and Buxbaum might be familiar...  Continue Reading



* Beach Beat: What to remember from September*
By Coral Beach on Sep 27, 2019 12:04 am Opinion I know September is almost over because Christmas merchandise is beginning to nudge its way into retail spaces. But just because Food Safety Education Month is nearing its end, it doesn’t mean the educating is finished. Earlier this month I spoke with USDA Under Secretary for Food Safety Mindy Brashears about school lunch food...  Continue Reading



* Austria sees continued decline in foodborne outbreaks*
By Joe Whitworth on Sep 27, 2019 12:03 am The number of foodborne outbreaks in Austria continues to decline with only 52 reported in 2018. This figure was 69 in 2017, 80 in 2016 and 368 a decade ago, according to a report from the Federal Ministry for Labour, Social Affairs, Health and Consumer Protection (BMASGK) and Austrian Agency for Health and Food Safety...  Continue Reading



* Researchers aim to improve Clostridium perfringens surveillance*
By News Desk on Sep 27, 2019 12:02 am Whole genome sequencing can improve surveillance and control of Clostridium perfringens, say researchers. Clostridium perfringens bacteria are responsible for an estimated 80,000 cases of diarrhea in the United Kingdom each year either from food poisoning or a non-foodborne origin. It is the second most common foodborne pathogen after Campylobacter with cases often under reported because...  Continue Reading



* Alert warns public to avoid hummus amidst restaurant outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Sep 26, 2019 09:21 pm State officials are warning the public against eating hummus from any Moby Dick House of Kabob location because a number of patrons who ate the spread have Salmonella infections. In an alert today, the Maryland Department of Health reported it is investigating a cluster of illnesses that involves “individuals who all reported eating at Moby...  Continue Reading


----------

